# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Fuji HS50 EXR

## Looseunit

Anyone tried one of these , how do they go for video , is the zoom worth it? Got to replace my video and still since the both took a swim on the weekend

----------


## Kscott

Just double check on the ability to zoom while recording video, some of the lower end cameras can't, focus, exposure and zoom get locked when the recording starts.

----------


## Looseunit

cheers , would be a bugger if it didnt

----------


## Looseunit

had a good play with one on sunday , yip can zoom during video , got one coming this week , just in time for a tahr hunt , will get to test out that 24-1000mm lens

----------

